# Hi to everyone :)



## msjudiie26 (May 10, 2014)

Hi everyone just joined i learned about this site from a few ladies that are members here im so glad i joined as i LOVE makeup and makeup talk thank you all for reading this have a wonderful day


----------



## Naynadine (May 10, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## msjudiie26 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks naynadine


----------



## excusememiss (May 10, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## PrincessZytlaly (May 13, 2014)

:welcome2:


----------



## Jennifae (May 13, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## msjudiie26 (May 14, 2014)

Hi ladies thank you all for making me feel very welcomed


----------



## Jessica (May 15, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------

